# Work pet peeve of the day....add yours!



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

When everyone seems to be busy at work and I am not


Nothing worse then spending your day online because you have not much to do and you are trying to fill the day.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

highwood said:


> When everyone seems to be busy at work and I am not
> 
> 
> Nothing worse then spending your day online because you have not much to do and you are trying to fill the day.


Shee-et.

I am lucky. I do not have this problem.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I share an office with a coworker. I love her, she is the sweetest girl but she is always sick. I must have a fairly good immune system because I never catch anything. This week she has bronchitis and she's been hacking and coughing. When she blows her nose it's a loud, long, honking snort noise. I'm pretty good at tuning stuff out but I was about to lose it yesterday. So glad I'm not at work today.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Work is my pet peeve.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I adore my boss. He's like a father to me. But sometimes . . .

I lose my **** (internally of course) when my boss interrupts me to look at bow ties. Or show me a cool bird video. Or talk to me about leeks. 

My main job is a judicial editor. These constant interruptions make me crazy because I have to re-read everything for it to make sense. And, well, it's D-R-Y reading. Unless it's a juicy murder or something.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> I share an office with a coworker. I love her, she is the sweetest girl but she is always sick. I must have a fairly good immune system because I never catch anything. This week she has bronchitis and she's been hacking and coughing. When she blows her nose it's a loud, long, honking snort noise. I'm pretty good at tuning stuff out but I was about to lose it yesterday. So glad I'm not at work today.


Is it a no-no to use ear plugs?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

The worst part is when you hear others talking about how busy they are, too much to do, etc....and it is like **** why can't that be me.

Instead I probably in a 7.5 hour day have about 2 hours of work per day right now.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Needing to get every damn thing edited and approved before sending out. Arrrghhh working in the public service suxx for that reason. Everything needs to be printed over and over to send for edits and adjustments and sometimes go through multiple senior officers before a final signature. The bureaucracy is stifling, a waste of resources and extremely time consuming. 

And who has to put up with the bs from consumers because of the delays??? Why yours truly of course, not the people slowing down the process. Meanwhile I'm here humbly trying to get these people to understand time is money!


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh, I can think of many worse things. Went through a lot of the last couple of weeks.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

highwood said:


> The worst part is when you hear others talking about how busy they are, too much to do, etc....and it is like **** why can't that be me.
> 
> Instead I probably in a 7.5 hour day have about 2 hours of work per day right now.


And you consider that a bad thing? Sounds like a dream job to me. Don't get me wrong, I believe in doing one's job to the fullest, but if that's just the way the ball bounces, it sounds like a winner to me. 

My peeve: I worked with a woman in her late 40s, and one would have thought she had never had to take on responsibility in her life. She was routinely late and couldn't make decisions on her own; she finally quit. 
We hired a girl who is 20, and she works circles around the other woman.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I have to start at 3am,that's my pet peeve.
But I'm finished by 5am.
And I work from home.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Having to work 40 hours a week.

Having to learn vector calculus and Matlab at the age of 57. 

Having design simulations​ take hours on my phenomenal workstation because someone thought it's a good idea to do vector calculus in Python.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

john117 said:


> Having to work 40 hours a week.
> 
> Having to learn vector calculus and Matlab at the age of 57.
> 
> Having design simulations​ take hours on my phenomenal workstation because someone thought it's a good idea to do vector calculus in Python.


Why not use R.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Dealing with a narcissistic manager for years that finally retired, only to be replaced by a passive aggressive. Yay me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

The fact that I have to actually show up. I'm not sure this is the career for me but I have a great pension and I'm 8 years from retirement. I'd like to have a new career but I'd likely need more education and I already have plenty in my chosen field. Also, many people are head over heels for their career and I'm more like, well, it's a means to an end. My real pleasure is homemaking.


----------



## Celtic (Apr 7, 2017)

My dwarf boss. I've got nothing against little people but this chap is a perfect example of the Napoleon complex in the way he barks orders and puts staff down just to flaunt his position. 

He's still annoyed since last month's review when he asked where I saw myself in five years time. Before I could answer he asked if I wanted his position and my immediate response (without thinking) was "No I want a position that means something, one with potential to grow and be a good leader" which clearly hurt his sense of pride. It also doesn't help that the team looks to me for the go ahead whenever he introduces one of his new ideas. 

Honestly I never set out to compete against him. I was more than willing to work alongside him in taking the office forward but his rotten attitude goes against all of that.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

An employee who always finds ways to make things not her problem. We work on tricky difficult stuff and in general everyone does their best to help everyone else. This one employee though seems to look for reasons that someone else's mistake means that she can't do any work until they fix it.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Is it a no-no to use ear plugs?





soccermom2three said:


> I share an office with a coworker. I love her, she is the sweetest girl but she is always sick. I must have a fairly good immune system because I never catch anything. This week she has bronchitis and she's been hacking and coughing. When she blows her nose it's a loud, long, honking snort noise. I'm pretty good at tuning stuff out but I was about to lose it yesterday. So glad I'm not at work today.


Preferably with music piping into your ears?! I sit next to a very busy stairwell, so I use headphones all the time especially in the morning. 

I don't have many pet peeves but I'd say it drives me bonkers with people that somehow think it's not disruptive to talk on their cell phones around everyone (& they pace the floor while they do it). Take it somewhere more private please!!! :grin2:


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

.......still trying to find a way to fly an airliner from home......


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I don't have many pet peeves but I'd say it drives me bonkers with people that somehow think it's not disruptive to talk on their cell phones around everyone (& they pace the floor while they do it). Take it somewhere more private please!!! :grin2:


I agree, but PLEASE not as private as the bathroom. There was this one chick who visited our building to argue her case. So she wasn't an employee. But I was trying to pee (I have pee fright in public bathrooms I seal up like Fort Knox!) and she was talking on her cell phone in the bathroom. I almost asked her to take it outside but I didn't want to get in trouble. 

Do y'all think it's bad manners to talk on a cell phone while in the bathroom, or am I just being a cranky *****?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> I agree, but PLEASE not as private as the bathroom. There was this one chick who visited our building to argue her case. So she wasn't an employee. But I was trying to pee (I have pee fright in public bathrooms I seal up like Fort Knox!) and she was talking on her cell phone in the bathroom. I almost asked her to take it outside but I didn't want to get in trouble.
> 
> Do y'all think it's bad manners to talk on a cell phone while in the bathroom, or am I just being a cranky *****?


Bad manners, for sure. :wink2:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Why not use R.


Because we inherited the Python code from our European operations...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

john117 said:


> Because we inherited the Python code from our European operations...


Say no more lol.Was the original design for the Ark still with it.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

john117 said:


> Having design simulations​ take hours on my phenomenal workstation because someone thought it's a good idea to do vector calculus in Python.


If you can, use multiprocessing or Dask for faster python. The python notebooks are reminiscent of visualizations in Mathematica, and could be excellent for communicating technical results to students/management/whoever. Just a thought.

Matlab, python, and R are all interpreted languages, so you might be frustrated whichever you use, if your performance benchmark is a compiled language like C. But remember, what you would gain in performance in C, you would lose in increased teaching effort (it's harder for people to pick up C than high-level alternatives). 

With a little work, your biggest pet peeve can be the 40-hr week... oh yeah, and the vector calc! Sorry, no recommendations on that front.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We use Anaconda so it's not simple to unravel. My workstation has two six core Xeon processors and it takes 1/2 of one core at best... Yikes. 

In case anyone is wondering... We shoot very high definition video making computer models of the user interaction, and as the users move their hand to operate the device controls it's all 3d space. We also use eye tracking to see what the users look at when they operate the device.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

When the AC is broken and it's 80 in the building and the windows don't open...


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I have two co workers that sit directly behind me and all they do is talk talk talk all day. You are at work WORK. And one more, one of those girls eats chips very loudly. I have start to count how many times she chews before swallowing! And I have clench my hands so my mouth stays closed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Tomara said:


> I have two co workers that sit directly behind me and all they do is talk talk talk all day. You are at work WORK. And one more, one of those girls eats chips very loudly. I have start to count how many times she chews before swallowing! And I have clench my hands so my mouth stays closed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eesh I would probably throw a stapler at the loud eater. Obnoxious mouth noises are torture for me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

All the extra things I have to do. My shift is from 9pm-7am. Well no one does meetings, training, range qualifications, court during those times which means I get to spend my sleep time or days off having those things occur. Yes I get compensated for this in overtime but I would much rather have the time off for sleep or spend time with my kids and GF. Working mids sucks.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Tomara said:


> I have two co workers that sit directly behind me and all they do is talk talk talk all day. You are at work WORK. And one more, one of those girls eats chips very loudly. I have start to count how many times she chews before swallowing! And I have clench my hands so my mouth stays closed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ow...mouth noises...ugh. Fingernails on a blackboard for me, they make me feel homicidal!! Lol!

I actually reached the point where I called out a co-worker on her loud chewing. Drove me up the f'n wall and I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------

